# Conos celestion 4 ohm o 8 ohm.



## jabote69 (Feb 18, 2010)

Hola buenos días,

  Tengo una cajas construidas por mi, folder horn y tengo la decisión de ponerle unos conos de 18 pulgadas 1000 W rms celestino de 4 ohm o 8 ohm. Que opináis que seria mejor que sean 4 ohm y poner una por canal o 8 ohm y ponerlas en mono.

  Un saludo y gracias.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2010)

Si no piensas armar más cajas, la opción más coherente sería usar los "conos" de 4ohms, aunque esto trae como inconveniente que cuando hagas otro par de folded`s no van a ser compatibles en la impedancia para el amplificador.

¿Que opinas tu?

Saludos!!!


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 18, 2010)

La verdad que tienes razón yo por lo menos no quiero montar mas cajas de sub por ahora. Pero he pensado en ello porque se me han quemado las bobinas y como tengo que reconarlos me dado cuenta que en un principio los conos eran de 8 ohm y el antiguo dueño me comento que los reconó con una bobina de 4 ohm por eso me ha surgido la incógnita de 8 ohm como al inicio, o 4 ohm como actualmente.


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 18, 2010)

Como dice Fogonazo que diría Confucio: Depende.

¿De que amplificador estamos hablando?


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 18, 2010)

wharferdale MP2800 http://www.wharfedalepro.com/Home/P...ERIESAMPLIFIERS/MP2800/tabid/281/Default.aspx


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 18, 2010)

Pues si, obviamente sería mejor bobinas de 4 ohm y aprovechas mejor la potencia del amplificador. 



La impedancia no la lleva el cono sino la bobina 

Añado:



jabote69 dijo:


> Que opináis que seria mejor que sean 4 ohm y poner una por canal o 8 ohm y ponerlas en mono.



Según las especificaciones sacas mas potencia si las colocas en puente las bobinas de 8 ohm (en paralelo) y obtendrías los dichosos 3000W  (¿picos?)

Pero ¿será que el amplificador tolera esa carga?

Yo no me arriesgaría y las coloco 4 ohm por canal. Recuerda que hablamos de impedancia y no resistencia, en alguna frecuencia puede que esos 4 ohm en bridge puedan ser 3 o 2 ohm y quemas el amplificador.


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 18, 2010)

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> ...Yo no me arriesgaría y las coloco 4 ohm por canal. Recuerda que hablamos de impedancia y no resistencia, en alguna frecuencia puede que esos 4 ohm en bridge puedan ser 3 o 2 ohm y quemas el amplificador.



Se protege , Hablamos de un Wharferdale MP2800.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Feb 18, 2010)

Tacatomon dijo:


> Hablamos de un Wharferdale MP2800.


Discúlpame si herí susceptibilidades.


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Tacatomon* parece que hablas muy bien de la wharferdale MP2800 pues estoy decidiéndome entre esa o la HSD M8. Entonces a 4 ohm me recomendáis no?


----------



## Tacatomon (Feb 19, 2010)

jabote69 dijo:


> *Tacatomon* parece que hablas muy bien de la wharferdale MP2800 pues estoy decidiéndome entre esa o la HSD M8. Entonces a 4 ohm me recomendáis no?


 
Parece que me malentendieron, lo dije muuuy a tono de broma, por que como sabemos, la proteción de un amplificador se activa cuando ya volaron todos los transistores .

Saludos Y disculpen el malentendido.

PS: Respecto a los amplificadores, el único que realmente era bueno eran los Peavey CS800


----------



## jabote69 (Feb 21, 2010)

tacatomon ya te hable hace unos meses de unos altavoces MUSICSION pol-15 http://www.musicson.com/NWeb/html/Publico/EspeTecProductos.asp?IdProd=60&PagAbsoluta=1 son todo rango pero tiene muy pocos graves… me han comentado de anular el filtro y jugar con el ecualizador y otros me dicen que puedo realizar estos cajones http://www.speakerplans.com/index.php?id=mt102 sin la parte de la trompeta de agudo.

¿Que opinas? Un  saludo


----------

